# Game 40 - New York Knicks vs New Jersey Nets - Friday, January 19, 2007 7:30 PM



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Nets' record when Petey does their game threads: 7-2!*

Who on the Nets is gonna start to send me some checks?!?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

you mean cheques


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No I meant checks, I'm not from Canada ah!

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't you mean "eh!"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, everyone... get off my back!

The pressure might make me crack like Collins at the line!

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Petey said:


> Haha, everyone... get off my back!
> 
> The pressure might make me crack like Collins at the line!
> 
> -Petey


LOL. Lets hope you make it 8-2, Petey. Raptors are on a roll, so Nets need this one


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> No I meant checks, I'm not from Canada ah!
> 
> -Petey


wow really eh? thats how you spell it in the states? i had no idea!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

They have been playing better especially Curry, hopefully Collins can shut him donw.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Collins on Curry is going to be a great match-up.


----------



## njrocky (Nov 25, 2006)

Collins always shuts down stiffs like Curry.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

The nets better shut down the knicks, because they talk too much lol....


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll be attending the Nets game tomorrorw...at MSG. My girlfriend got me tickets at MSG so we could spend a day in New York before hand, too bad it's been freezing the past few days. Maybe I'll plant some cameras, become a spy. It's going to be weird seeing a Nets game from another arena's point of view, but there are plently of Knicks fans at Nets game I'm sure they'll be Nets fans at Knicks games. Hopefully I will return unscathed.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

A good test for the Nets, young brash team who can win on any given night....Nets must come out early as they have done during this nice run and give them a beating early, frustrate them early on, give them 2nd thoughts.....then close out the game. They've closed the gap on us, but have we fallen enough where they can beat us....we shall see.....if the Big 3 are clicking it'll be a long night for the Knicks. 2 must wins back to back before the 5 game west coaster.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

LOL, another interesting matchup will be Kidd and Marbury on who will be the better point guard :lol:


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

Kidd Karma said:


> A good test for the Nets, young brash team who can win on any given night....Nets must come out early as they have done during this nice run and give them a beating early, frustrate them early on, give them 2nd thoughts.....then close out the game. They've closed the gap on us, but have we fallen enough where they can beat us....we shall see.....if the Big 3 are clicking it'll be a long night for the Knicks. 2 must wins back to back before the 5 game west coaster.


agreed. wrap them up early and play aggressive D. i would like to see Moore stepping up offensively and Collins frustrating Curry :clap2:


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

I think their lack of defense will cost them the game. This team has real focus issues and get backdoored like crazy. Expect Marcus to look to have a good game. Hopefully we see some Hassan Adams, he played good agaisnt them in preseason. Carter may have his troubles with Jefferies length. I don't want it to be but this will be a good game.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got a HDTV so this is the first time I will see a game in HD.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

go nets!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Richard Jefferson (Jul 21, 2005)

Marv is supposed to be calling this game... I could've guessed of any game on the schedule this would be one of them.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Manhattan Knicks vs. Brooklyn Nets lmao


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Richard Jefferson said:


> Marv is supposed to be calling this game... I could've guessed of any game on the schedule this would be one of them.


Subliminal shots galore for Marv and if he calls the game as well, Mark.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The Nets' bigs really need to box out David Lee. He's very instrumental to the success of that team.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Gmister said:


> I think their lack of defense will cost them the game. This team has real focus issues and *gets backdoored like crazy.* Expect Marcus to look to have a good game. Hopefully we see some Hassan Adams, he played good agaisnt them in preseason. Carter may have his troubles with Jefferies length. I don't want it to be but this will be a good game.


I shouldn't be laughing, but I am...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Eddie Curry will be ejected, there will be a near fight. This game will turn ugly in the 3rd. book it.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to the game! :banana: 

Got my work tickets. Always fun to go root the Nets at the Garden.

Will be interesting to see if Isaiah has his team play the physical intimidation card and try to thug it up.

You know Mikki is going to get one tech in this game. Hope he doesn't get tossed.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marburys defense has been wonderful as of late..Q has been hot,....and curry will get his against mikki for sure especially after the so-so outing against the wiz....

it'll be a fun game to watch if neither team is getting blown out

i bet 500 points on the knicks...any takers?...1st one who accepts



marbury v kidd
Q v vince
jeffries v jennifer hudson:biggrin:
frye v dunno
curry v mikki


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The sad part is the Knicks are always pumped to play the Nets


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Collins will shut down Curry, and shoot 3 air balls on free throws.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

HB said:


> The sad part is the Knicks are always pumped to play the Nets



i guess vince is too because i heard him say he always gets pump playing the knicks and how its a great rivalry when they had the press conference about the nets moving to brooklyn yesterday


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> The sad part is the Knicks are always pumped to play the Nets


Doesn't seem to help. 20-4 since Kidd arrived. And I believe a couple of those wins were near the end of the season when the Nets rested the starters to prep for the playoffs.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> marburys defense has been wonderful as of late..Q has been hot,....and curry will get his against mikki for sure especially after the so-so outing against the wiz....
> 
> it'll be a fun game to watch if neither team is getting blown out
> 
> ...


Collins is ALWAYS on Curry, and is usually very effective in shutting him down completely.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Collins is ALWAYS on Curry, and is usually very effective in shutting him down completely.


Let's not get too carried away now. Curry is playing much better this year. Should be a fun match-up. Would love to see a complete shutdown, but I will be happy to see him holding to around 14 points.


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

I have a strong feeling that we are going to see a VINTAGE Kidd performance tonight, on the MSG stage.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

The key to this game is actually RJ. which RJ are we going to see tonight a healthy one or him limping up and down the court? RJ has to guard Q rich, who has been playing solid basket this season. Curry regardless is going to score 20 pts but if RJ can limit Q-rich's all around game we should be in good shape.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

we haven't had a keys to the game for 15 straight games.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

mjax is calling this one.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone know if the game will be online to view or hear?


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Anyone know if the game will be online to view or hear?


O-TSN Sports if you download TVU Player


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> O-TSN Sports if you download TVU Player


Thank You. :cheers:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thank You. :cheers:


no problem. they show every single nets game. and you can find the schedule on www.o-tsn.com/sports


----------



## dirtyjerzz (Aug 18, 2006)

whos calling the game on YES tonight?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Frank is crazy. If they interviewed him any longer, he would spit out every single stat available on the Knicks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets and Raptors trying to go for that .500 record by the week's end. Raptors looking good against the Jazz right now


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

dirtyjerzz said:


> whos calling the game on YES tonight?


mark and marv


----------



## dirtyjerzz (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn Marv Albert. What a let down.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

never knew yes standed for "yankees entertainment and sports network"


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Frank is crazy. If they interviewed him any longer, he would spit out every single stat available on the Knicks.


ultimate fantasy player.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

have i ever mentioned how much i dispise the nixs.....

oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Moore, i would like to see you play well


----------



## dirtyjerzz (Aug 18, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> ultimate fantasy player.


Yeah ya know. He would be the guy that would have marion, josh smith, AK-47, Kidd, brand. All guys that maximize there time on the floor and fill up the box score.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Noo Clyde is broadcasting for me. I might just fall asleep


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

is yes going over the starting lineup again?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks control the opening tip.
Hey Nets in Red.
Q air ball, Moore board.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ gets the first basket


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, RJ shots behind the screen and hits the jumper.

Marbury attacking... reach in called on JKidd.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

the red jerseys again. i actually like them


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury knocks down the 1st.
And hits the 2nd.

Tie game.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

rj. bucket from jk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The ominopotence of Curry, 300 pounds of fury, say what Clyde


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ behind the arch, to Carter posting, can’t get it to go, Collins can’t get the put back to go, Curry board.

Marbury with the perfect lead for Curry that just flicks it in.

Kidd, RJ, Carter… around the screen to Moore, shots.

Marbury to the pullup, can’t hit, Collins to Kidd, RJ… can’t hit the 3, Marbury board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye saw Jefferies cutting, and Jefferies finishes.
Kidd, Collins, Carter… way off on the long 3.

Knicks board. Marbury around Kidd, and draws the foul on Collins, Marbury to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn 2-6


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury drops both.
Nets down 8-2.

Kidd up top... over to Carter drives, flips, can't hit, Carter board, pulls out a bit, hits the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

swiss cheese defense


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we don't have enough offense start


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn Vince missed that wide open 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury… Q trying to post. Can’t hit, Kidd board. Kidd off the mark. Frye board.

Knicks miss, RJboard. Kidd, RJ, Carter can’t hit as it rims out. Knicks board.

Marbury drives, passes off, Collins flops. O foul. LOL

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

collins draws the offensive foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd up top… drives, pulls up, can’t hit.
Marbury down to Curry, frye, Marbury, Kidd board… leads the break, takes all the way and lays it in!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye to an open Jefferies and knocks down the jumper.
Carter to RJ, RJ knocks down the long 2 at the top of the arch!

Marbury, Frye, Marbury, Curry called on the O foul… Nice job by Collins!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter… cutting RJ, passes off to Moore… SLAM!

Tie game!

Knicks timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

illegal screen from knicks


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

rj from vc, nice 8-10


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

moore from RJ


----------



## dirtyjerzz (Aug 18, 2006)

Im watching the game on MSG and Mike Breen said something that I cant belive I never thought of. Moore the NBA's most improved player. he's a lock if he keeps it up.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is 1 for 5? (according to the box score)

i read the play by play and it seems like he's only taken 1 shot so far?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

MArv dissing Marbury hard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferies kicks to Frye, and Frye knocks down the jumper over Moore.

Kidd, Carter. Carter misses a fade, Collins board.

Clear for Carter who is in the post, spins, hits, going to the line as he was fouled by Q.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Frye board.
Marbury bringing down… Frye, Curry stripped as the Nets triple team him, Knicks ball, side out.

Marbury hits off the inbounds.
Carter posting… kicks to Kidd, knocks down the 3.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins has taken two charges so far, doing his job right now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q, Curry posting… LOL Curry w/ his 2nd O foul. Collins has drawn 3 O fouls!

Lee in.

Kidd, Carter… D3 called. Nets going to the line!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 3 from VC


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore with a nice hook, smart pass by Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HB said:


> Collins has taken two charges so far, doing his job right now


3, Curry 2, Marbury 1.

Kidd drops the free throw.
Cliff in for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

how did i know that curry's two fouls were from collins charges?? lol...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

give collins credit, draws the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets swinging the ball, Kidd dumps to Moore and he drops it!

Q drives, off to Frye who drops the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff can’t hit the 3, Frye w/ the board.

Marbury misses the 3, Moore board.

Kidd pushing, off to Moore… Moore dribbles, tries to dump to Collins, but Nets O3 violation. Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

As much as his offensive inability pisses all Nets fan off, Twin's defense solid right now


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

Marv dissing knicks hard


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Another knicks miss, Kidd board.
Nets can't hit, going the other way. Crawford to Frye... draws the foul on Moore.

To the line, shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn Carter, your shooting always rims out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd out. Marcus coming in.
Frye drops the 1st.
Frye drops the 2nd.

Tie game again.

Marcus bringing up, off to RJ, pushing foul on Jefferies.

RJ can’t knock it down, Moore the strip, side out, but Knicks ball.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoa that was a sweet play


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

if Carter have shot well, we would lead so much...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford driving, off to Frye, can’t hit the jumper, Lee O Board, puts it up, doesn’t hit, but fouled. Going to the line for 2.

Lee drops the 1st.
RJ out. Boki in.
Lee drops the 2nd.

Knicks up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to a cutting Moore off the picks and roll., throws down the slam!
Knicks ball movment, to Frye… throws out to Q, who drains the 3 with 1 on the shot clock.

Wait, long 2.

Marcus drives, stripped, Moore on the ground, Knick on the ground, Marcus last touched it as it goes out of bounds.

Crawford with the moves and hits over Marcus.

24-20.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus playing some really good on streetballer Crawford


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out to Carter, who drops the fade away.

Crawford holding for 2.
Carter deflects it out.
6.7 left on the clock.
Nets going zone.
Boone in for Moore.

Nate in! Jefferies out. Only slight height difference.

Into Crawford… loses it. Great D by Marcus!

Nets down 24-22 after 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good final defensive play by Marcus Williams


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

crappy start.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need another Marcus Williams show tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boone off Marcus pass and the slam!

Q gets into the paint and drops the bucket.

Back and forth game!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boone, good alley-oop from Marcus


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter… off to Cliff, over to Boki, can’t drop the 3, Q board.

Great Knicks ball movement, deflection, but saved to Lee in the paint, fouled by Carter… his 1st.

Lee to the line for 2.

Can’t hit the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Knicks up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter around the pick, guns to Cliff who fires the 3 and hits!

Tie game!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince playing point quite nicely


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

robinson for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nate passes out, Cliff the steal! Off to Boki, back to Cliff, down to Boki, Boki fouled and going to the line for 2.

Boki pushes the Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

robinson stolen the ball, to boki, draws the foul !


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lee is being a huge problem


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

another illegal screen for NY


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

An Illegal screen called out of bounds. On Nate, no foul, just change of possession. Boone gets inside, can’t hit, Lee board.

Lee can’t get it to go, Cliff board.

Marcus around the screen, can’t hit off glass, Boone foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd and Marbury both back now.
Lee twisting his way, can’t hit, Crawford board, Misses the Quick 3, Boone board.

Marcus drives, kicks to Cliff, and drops the bucket!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How could Marcus miss that wide open layup


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boki on Nate, drives… can’t hit. Marcus tries to go all the way, but can’t hit, Marbury attacking. Cliff breaks up the pass to Marcus, but he fumbles out of bounds.

Knicks ball out of the timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus to cliffy, bucket !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha TVU viewer sending in Q's to YES for the ask the announcers segment.

Nate can't hit the 3, Marcus bad pass and back to the Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn... bad pass... Marcus, you are turnover prone


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

how do you know they TVU viewer ? Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry swats the ball out of bounds on the tip attempt. Nets ball.

Kidd to Marus... Cliff, Marcus... D3 on the Knicks again!

None on the Nets, 2 on the Knicks.

House in, Marcus out.

Kidd to the free throw line. 

Into Kidd and knocks down the jumper!

Nets up 34-27!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh, because they are not from NY/NJ?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q gives it away, Nets can build on their 10-0 run… timeout called again.
7:07 left.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd is shooting so well this season.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Yahoo PBP sucks tonight. Anyone else having problems too?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol anyone listening to Walt's broadcast, he tries to rhyme everything


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Yahoo PBP sucks tonight. Anyone else having problems too?


yep. its skipping a lotta plays for some reason.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boone pops out to House, can't hit the 2, Curry board.
Q to Crawford. Tries to lob to Curry, Boki w/ the foul...
Curry to the line for 2.
60% on the season.
Drops the 1st.
Moore and RJ in, Boone and Boki out.
The 60% shooter hits the 2nd. DAMNIT!

Nets lead cut to 5 now.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice foul from Boki, to avoid them to play alley-oop.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Yahoo PBP sucks tonight. Anyone else having problems too?



yeah it's pretty bad...and it's saying that it's 34-28.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House from JK, nice.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, finds House, regathers and drops the jumper!

Frye, Jamal, around the screen, Cliff board. Kidd pushing. Gets inside… fouled by Frye!

Kidd to the line for 2.

Haha, Q takes a shot, Marbury gave it to him!

Kidd hits the 1st.
Kidd hits the 2nd!

Kidd 4 of 4 from the line!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd is hitting this jumpers at a ridiculous rate


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> yeah it's pretty bad...and it's saying that it's 34-28.


i have the score right..but the PBP is completely off...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good dunk from RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks give it up… Kidd tosses up to RJ, RJ SLAM!

Jamal up top, to Marbury, drives, hits the leaner! Nice play…

Kidd, House, Kidd, Cliff, Kidd… around Moore’s screen and hits the leaner!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q drops the 3 off the Knicks ball movement.
Timeout.
Nets up 42-34 4:29 to go in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

JK with good shooting >>> Nash


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is why Eddie is needed


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House for 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House for 3 again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd up to House… drops the 3. LOL
Marbury slowly walks up… Frye knocks down the jumper from the pass by Marbury.
Kidd, House… Kidd, House, hits the 3!

Thomas must be getting pissed.
Kidd 13 points, 6 assists.

Frye w/ another bucket.
Kidd, Moore, RJ, House, Kidd, Q poked away the pass, House flops, no call, Q puts it in. House called on the T.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Technical for HOuse...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jamal hits the FT.
Kidd, Carter, Kidd, RJ… Nets go small. Collins, Carter… can’t hit, Curry board.
Marbury, Frye, drives, and RJ called on the foul on the late whistle.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Mogriffjr said:


> yeah it's pretty bad...and it's saying that it's 34-28.


Here try espn's gamecast


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn... strenthen the defense !


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent pass by Kidd


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

you're better than that !


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This game is awesome House and Qrich trading 3's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye an 82% FT shooter.
Frye hits the 1st.
Frye drops the 2nd.

7-0 Knicks run.

Kidd bringing it up… Carter, House, Kidd can’t hit the 2. House slaps at it, lands out of bounds. Knicks ball.

Marbury loses it… House loses it, regathers, Kidd, to Carter… slam.
Jamal hits and pulls the Knicks to 5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd to carter, dunk !


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House is on fire


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hold up, House tried such a pass, off the backboard to RJ with marbury right there lol. Thats Crazy!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

too bad, we should get that 2 points


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House drops the jumper and has 10 points now.
Lead pass to Curry picked off, RJ saves to Curry, Knicks throw it around, Q hits.

Carter into the paint and drops a floater type shot.

Nets go zone.
Jamal attacks, can’t hit…
Kidd off to House, regathers, off the glass, Rj can’t finish.

Knicks throw it out of bounds all the way from the side out. LOL
Nets ball under the Knicks hoop now.
.7 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd inbounds to Carter... can't hit the 3.

Half, Nets up 6!
54-48!

Nets had lead but 12.
Kidd 13.
House and Carter w/ 10.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC is shooting the brick from Downtown tonight.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

wtf was up with that fyre play?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Aside from the T and that backboard pass, House has been playing well. This is exactly why we signed him.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Curry and Robinson have done a number on Curry, great job defensively.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets. 2nd half is start


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To start the half, Kidd, Carter… Kidd, Moore, pass picked off. Curry called on the O3, Knicks 2nd!

Kidd bringing up!
Carter can’t hit, Q board.

Q brings up… to Marbury. Collins called fouling Curry away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter, you are better than that !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Inside down to Curry, hits and fouled by RJ as he was late. Chance for 3.

Curry hits, 3 of 3 from the line, 60% on the season.

Kidd, RJ… drives, pulls up and hits the floater.

Marbury, Frye, Q, Carter called fouling Curry. Carter’s 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ, you are good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mikki with the range


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moore can shoot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury steps on the glass, beats Kidd off the dribble and hits.
RJ, Moore, Moore knocks down the Krstic like jumper!

Q, Marbury… drives, Collins board, Kidd…. Off to Carter, can’t hit, Carter O Board, can’t hit. Knicks board.

Q, Frye and knocks it down from straight away.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ responds with the 3! Nets back up 6!

Q hits the 2 over Carter, foot on the line.

Frank wants a timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ for 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter you are not good at both ends tonight !


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Carter sure is chucking up alot of shots tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter inbounds to Kidd, RJ gets it... fouled by Q as he makes the turn.
Side out again, Carter into Kidd, Kidd, RJ... gets inside and flips it up... and it goes.

Nets back up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And the Knicks turn it over, Marbury and Q not on the same page.
Kidd, Carter, RJ… drives, and fouled again… on Jefferies.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ drived to the hoop and floating jump shot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince has been really off tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Into Carter, Carter can’t hit the 3.
Marbury penetrates and fouled by Kidd, Marbury to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC field goal %:5/16...

even House is much better than you


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

WTF is carter playing like he did in Toronto


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury pulls the Kncisk to 5 down. Kidd misses the 3.
Marbury board... off to Jefferies, RJ goes down. CHARGE!

Nets ball!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That wasnt a loose ball foul! wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Collins, Carter… RJ… can’t hit, Curry board.
Marbury fires the 3 and can’t hit. But loose ball foul. Moore shoves Curry into Collins. Moore’s 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry to the line for 2.
Curry misses the 1st.
Curry can’t hit, Kidd board!

Hey Curry at 60% now.

Kidd, RJ, Carter… gets inside and hits on the great move.

Marbury Q, Q called on palming!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ cant keep up with Qrich


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Collins, Carter… Carter gets the step, but steps out of bounds, ball back to the Knicks.

Nets still up 7!

Marbury brings over… Q, hits over RJ.

Kidd bringing it up… RJ, Kidd, drops the 3! Wait, foot on the line.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 3 from RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury to Frye… Moore pushes Frye, and Frye to the line.
Nice play by Frye.

Frye hits the 1st.
Moore out.
Frye drops the 2nd.

Kidd bringing it up… Carter… RJ takes a bump from Jefferies away from the ball!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4 on Jefferies, Lee in. Only 3rd Knicks foul.
Carter into Kidd, Carter… clear out, RJ, drives, off to Cliff who drops the 2!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David Lee is a problem


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cliffy nice..from rj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jamale, Q, can’t hit, Cliff board, Kidd looking to push, Cliff couldn’t hit the 3.

Jamal, Frye, Jamal, can’t hit, Lee great tap to Frye, down to Curry, gets inside and flips it in.

Kidd bringing up, to Carter… Carter makes his move, and Collins on the O Foul. DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jamal… Foul on Collins, his 4th away from the ball, Moore in. Nets over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop fouling... Collins.

back to back foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q goes 1 of 2.
Nets lead cut to 4 now.
Kidd, Carter... A whistle away from the ball, called on David Lee trying to fight to get to RJ. Carter, Kidd, RJ... drives, kidd, hits the long 2, foot on the line again...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lob to Curry deflected by Carter, but Knicks ball. 2:38 left.

Nets up 6.

71-65.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for long 2


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

why wasnt Nachbar played long mins?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ has played flawless basketball tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks called on the travel, back to the Nets.
RJ strong move to the hoop, lays it off, won't go., and fouled!
Foul on Lee, Knicks over the limit now.
RJ to the line for 2.
RJ pushes the Nets up 8.
Carter out, House in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks called on the travel, back to the Nets.
RJ strong move to the hoop, lays it off, won't go., and fouled!
Foul on Lee, Knicks over the limit now.
RJ to the line for 2.
RJ pushes the Nets up 8.
Carter out, House in.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks are hellbent on getting the ball to Curry


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd is nice, he should be in All-Star game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury back in too. Q taking a seat, he has 17.
Into marbury, Jamal, Frye… can’t get it to go, Curry board, knocked away to Lee, gets it to Marbury, down to Curry, Curry called on steps!

-petey


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

theKidd-5 said:


> why wasnt Nachbar played long mins?


Because House is producing


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

THe Snake MAN!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

15 knicks turnovers!
Nets with just 7!

Out to Moore who drops the nice Krstic like jumper!
Marbury drives, off to Lee, drives… Cliff strip, off to house, can’t hit. Kidd board… no knocked away, Cliff saves to House, to RJ, RJ bad pass trying to lead Moore.

Knicks ball.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moore could make midrange jumper !!

he is better than Krstic, lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul called on the Nets.
On House, exactly 1 minute left in the game.
Jamal to the line.
Can’t hit the 1st.
Curry out, Rose in.
Jamal knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Moore and collins each with 4 fouls.. ><


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moore has 4 fouls.

Boone is on.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, RJ… Cliff, Kidd, Moore. Moore called on the charge, Rose takes the hit. 4th on Moore. Boone coming in.

Nets up 75-66 right now, 41.2 left.

Jamal brings it up… MMarbury attacking, Frye can’t hit, Kidd board!

Kidd looking to hold for 1.

Kidd, RJ… drives, Cliff, 3… waved off, too late. Will review.
75-66 after 3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i really like snake man...

who can tell me when snake man start the game, how many win games and lose games does Nets have?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry powers his way inside and scores.
Boone drops the driving hook! AND FOULED!

To the line for 3!
Great pass by Carter.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Eddie Curry is about to foul out the Nets frontline


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fouul was on Rose. Boone couldn’t hit, but almost had the rebound. LOL

Down to Curry… fouled. Curry to the line now.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boone from VC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least vince is making some nice passes


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

toronto lost!

we can pull a full game ahead tonight


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marbury was so aggressive on Kidd there, the man really loves playing Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Kidd, his 3rd.
Curry to the line for 2.
Curry misses the 1st.
Curry hits the 2nd.

Nets lead cut to 8 now.
Into Kidd, Carter, around Boone, Cliff, Kidd, Cliff, Kidd, wild shot…. AIR BALL. LOL

BUT MARBURY FOULED.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

foul on Marbury.

the last 1 sec


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 1st.
Kidd hits.

Nets will go Zone.

Nets up 9 right now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q can’t hit, but ball out of bounds by Boone.
Knicks ball.
10:23 left.
Into Marbury… Q, Jamal, Into the lane, can’t hit, but fouled. On House. His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

House is on fiyahhh, lol @ Curry airballing a FT


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1st is good.
2nd is good.

Nets up 7. Carter drives, Cliff, kidd can’t hit, Marbury board.

Kicks to Jamal, can’t hit, House board. Kidd pushing, House, around Boone, House hits!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury down to Curry, fouled by Cliff, Curry to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House is good !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury down to Curry, fouled by Cliff, Curry to the line for 2. Curry w/ the air ball on the 1sts.

Carter fouled by Q.

Knicks down 9. Timeout. 80-71. Collins having a laugh.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins finally finds his good free throw friend... lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Back to Carter... draws the foul.
3rd by Marbury.
Carter to the line when we get back from the YES commercial break.

-Petey


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

does kidd still do that kiss thing when he shoots the free throw??


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd on the bench? Why?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter knocks down the 1st.
Carter knocks down the 2nd!

Nets up 11!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> does kidd still do that kiss thing when he shoots the free throw??


No, but he still touch his ***, and mouth, and ***.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets some great D… into Curry byt Boone deflects the pass off Curry!

House, Carter… drives, Cliff, House, drives, won’t go, BOONE THE TIP AND IT GOES!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

josh boone ! tip in !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q drops the 3.
Nets back up by only 10.
Kidd, Carter… loses it for a second, Cliff, can’t hit, Boone taps to Jamal.
Jamal gets inside and hits.
Nets timeout.
7:26 to go.

Nets 84-76!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd rather see Carter take that last shot than Robinson. ugh.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

RJ was play the perfect game..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

lol @ Kidd and Marbury jumping for the tip


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd back, strong drive by RJ who hits!

Marbury drives and TIED UP BY KIDD!

Tapped to Lee, Jamal fires, Q can't get the tip, but hits the 2nd tip...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL

Kidd, Collins, Kidd, RJ drives, Collins air ball, Carter tips, won’t go, Gets the 2nd tip!

Lee can’t hit, Curry pushes Collins. LOL

Collins to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins still not making those FTs


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins.. the king of air ball


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i dunno but why wasnt marcus played..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins can’t hit the 1st, too strong.
Collins can’t hit the 2nd.

Jamal board.

Jamal, Frye, Marbury… drives, fouled by Carter. His 3rd. Marbury to the line. Nets 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jason Collins SHOULD NOT BE ON THE ****ING COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury drops the 1st.
Marbury hits the 2nd.

Nets lead cut to 8 now.
Kidd backing, RJ, Carter, Kidd, RJ, drives, and flips it up off the Knicks zone. Good!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

that pass was too easy, Cliffy never had an easier basket


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

rj is good tonight


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Jason Collins SHOULD NOT BE ON THE ****ING COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHEN THE NETS ARE ON THE OFFENSIVE end* lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry can’t hit, Can’t get the tap, Kidd board, Carter…. Carter to Cliff who hits.
Nets up 10. Timeout, Knicks’. 4:55 to go.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc to cliffy


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

nets should close this one out early


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Opps, Nets up 12.
Oh wow. Knicks normally 49 points in the paint per game, but only 28 now.
Marbury, Curry... tries to flip it up and fouled. 5 on Collins now.

Curry is 4 of 9 from the line, after hitting his first 3. Collins like. LOL
Moore in for Collins.
Curry goes 1 of 2.

Nets lead cut to 11.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why are they rushing shots, lol and Kidd makes the HUGE shot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, down to Cliff… Cliff fumbles it away to the Knicks.

Down to Lee, Lee banks it as he goes right at Moore.

Carter bringing up… RJ… drives, Carter… can’t hit, RJ board… drives, off to Cliff, off, Curry board. Should had held the damn ball.

Q can’t hit, Carter board… WHIPS TO RJ, leaves for Kidd, Kidd hit by Q… Kidd finishes off the pump fake. LOL

Kidd drops it. Nets up 12 now!
3:40 left.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd and 1


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince missing like 5 wide open threes today. cmon man.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what a shot by kidd


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

time for the bench?>/?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn, Vince's shot is off today


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Curry and draws the foul, on Cliff, Curry back to the line.
3:32 to go.

Curry drops the 1st.
Curry can’t hit, tapped to Curry, Q gets it, drives baseline and hits.

Carter pressured, to RJ, back to Carter as he crosses, Carter can’t hit, Lee board.
Marbury drives…. Fouled and hits. DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

im glad i can see the PBP here. yahoo sports have incomplete plays


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets are absolutely idiotic. WOW.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

6 pt game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn.. marbury for and 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has 4 now, Knicks have 8 un answered. Hits. 9.

RJ brings it up… pulls out, Kidd. Kidd, RJ drives spins, Q flops, RJ hits!

Nets up 8!
97-89, 2:32 to go.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jeezus christ did vince lose his contacts or something?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury can’t hit, Lee taps to Kidd… LOL
Marbury fouls Kidd from behind. Marbury has 4 fouls now.
2:21 to go.
Kidd drops the 1st.
Kidd drops the 2nd!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

rj is able to drive now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Qrich with a dumb foul, but oh well Collins is a bad FT shooter


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cormegadadon said:


> *anyone Else Notice Since Kidd Divorce He Doesnt Blow A Kiss During Free Throws??????*


he did last game


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*anyone Else Notice Since Kidd Divorce He Doesnt Blow A Kiss During Free Throws??????*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury, Q… Marbury… 3, and hits.
Carter, kicked ball. Nets side out.
1:57 to go.
Carter to Kidd, Carter… Carter around the screen… RJ, Collins, Collins puts it on the floor, fouled by Q. His 5th. LOL

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

are they hacking the twin ?


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> *anyone Else Notice Since Kidd Divorce He Doesnt Blow A Kiss During Free Throws??????*



Yeah i noticed that too. LOL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins goes to the line for 2 shots.
Ah… Collins can’t hit both.

Nets 99-92, 1L32 to go. Marbury can’t hit, Lee board. Hits.
1:26 to go.

99-94, Nets. Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Collins sucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Collins is the single worst player in the organization, thats a FOUR POINT SWING RIGHT THERE. I WANT HIM TRADED


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

200 free throws a day pfft!

The bickerstaffs have unleashed a monster, every team from henceforth will foul Collins once the game is close


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if frank keeps colins in he should not be our coach!! quite frankly if he stays in i hope we lose and then i wanna see Thorn say what a smart coach we have!!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Collins is the single worst player in the organization, thats a FOUR POINT SWING RIGHT THERE. I WANT HIM TRADED



Maybe just offensively


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins you were set shot willy, but now you are not !


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

collins is like the next shaq at the foul line. I think shaq makes more free throws than collins


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

collins should just try banking them


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins should take 1000^2 free throws a day


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yeaaaaaa frank!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vince blows a freethrow, are you kidding me?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like Carter has been watching Collins too much. Make a damn free throw


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh boy vince let the trade threads begin!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn you Carter, you missed the first one free throw


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

this game is pure drama


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

collins should not even practice just keep taking foul shots


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

lmao 3pt game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter taking to the rim and fouled!
Foul on Curry!
Carter to the line 2.
Curry’s 4th.
Carter can’t hit the 1st.
Carter can’t hit. Q board. Marbury bringing ti down…
To the rim and hits.

Nets lead cut to 3.

Collins, Carter… RJ, Carter… RJ, can’t hit the 3, Q board. Knicks wanted a timeout, but they turned it over. Wait Timeout given. DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince Carter sucks


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea and RJ been watching vince to much drive fool your in the penalty!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter, dissappointed me today. that was completely unnacceptable.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

man this game would be a blow out if for us if Vince sat this one out!! but then again maybe the others woulndt have gone off??


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jkidd wont let us lose


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

pray


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

44.9 to go.

Marbury drives, fouled by Cliff. 40.9 to go.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter you really dissapoints me tonight


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

making my appearance felt....

LETS GO KNICKS!

ok..........bye


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury drops the 1st.
Marbury hits.

Nets up 1.
Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i assume moores coming back in for colins!! please for the love of god!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Lmao....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

worst nets performance OF THE SEASON. but they will win, i pray to god, or there WILL BE MAJOR CHANGES INCLUDING SHIPPING OUT CARTER AND COLLINS!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn you , win this game.. damn you Vince Carter and Jason Collins.

totally missing the 4 free throws


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is that the last timeout?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why did vince take that shot? ****

Theres no way you can do that man this vince is an idiot at times


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Carter is trash. seriously wow


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go to ****, vince carter... you make me angry


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd into Carter... played by Jefferies, can't hit, Lee board. Off to Marbury... drives, pulls out, Thomas wants a timeout.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CARTER LOST US THE GAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter ********************************************* You


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince should be benched the next game not for going 7 for 21 but for taking that shot especially in the pentalty!!


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

how can a team be that bad at free throws when they really count


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

D. Lee!!!!!!!!!


I Love That Kid!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LEE has done it AGAIN ****


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

he was wide wide open there..


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

aaayayyyyyyayayayayyayayayayyayayyaaya


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

CARTER **** you........

you make us losing the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

20.1 to play. 15 on the Knicks shot clock.
Into Lee, Jamal… Jamal can’t hit, Lee the follow and it goes. Knicks up 1.Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

New Jersey should be blown up, this isnt happening this isnt happening.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

100-99 Knicks lead... **** you


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

VC is so inconsistent. Shot selection is horrible.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

i have not bashed Vince this whole season but if the nets lose this game i'm on the **** vince carter bandwagon


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

****ing david lee


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

trade vince carter, **** you.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL! i hate the nets.......but at the same time love them... what is a man suppose to do?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

**** you refs, **** you to hell


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

OMG.............


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cccccllllliiiiffffyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets haven’t scored in the last 2 minutes of action.
9.7 to go.
Kidd, Carter… drives, and Cliff tips it in!

Knicks don’t have a time out.
Marbury can’t hit!
Nets win!

-Petey


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

nets should get fired up man get mad your free throws are going to make you lose the game. Play your hearts out the last 20 seconds


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone see kidd talking smack to the crowd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

robinson!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Ghostface killa' wins the game !!!
yay


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Cliffy give vince some of your weeeed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what a relief


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

squaleca said:


> Cliffy give vince some of your weeeed!!!!!!!!!!



LoL:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This has been the most intense game of the season for me


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

****...

ok.. we win..


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMMMGGGGG!!!!
um... i love the nets =]


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well ill give vince some credit at least he had the balls to go for the win!!


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

bobcats already used the hack-a-collins trick but collins was still in there late in the game...how stupid...everyone knows it will be used again in a close game until collins proved he can hit it...i hate frank...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we hvae a 1 game lead on toronto now


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

hahahaha yesssssssssssss!!! i feel good for cliffy right now.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Wince Carter... danm you


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ is good


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

YEA!!! mother****er yezh!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jirohkanzaki said:


> bobcats already used the hack-a-collins trick but collins was still in there late in the game...how stupid...everyone knows it will be used again in a close game until collins proved he can hit it...i hate frank...


Thats what I said, the Bickerstaffs have unleashed a monster. Every team from henceforth will do that. Collins HAS to learn to shoot free throws


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Cliffy bails out Carter. Shades of Cavs game last year for Wince


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> OMG.............



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

frank is relaly dumb. vince is way off? why give him the ball down the stretch? RJ was on fire?

frank never ceases to amaze me with his stupidness


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well guys i look at it this way we won and vince will try to reedeem him self tommorow!!!!!


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

at least they got the win


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vince Carter, very very dissappointing. He isnt going to be resigned by the Organization for a penny more than what he's making now, simply is not worth it. Especially not worth it when richard jefferson is running at 70% but STILL is playing on a different level than carter himself.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj: "i believe vince is the best at the league in getting to the hole"


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Frank has to tell VC to take it the rim more. Al these fadeaway uncontested shots are killing me.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ and kidd carried the Nets tonight. And the game shouldn't have ended the way it did. Thanks to two retards named Vince and Collins, we almost lost it


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> Cliffy bails out Carter. Shades of Cavs game last year for Wince




**** you!! there raptor fans i dont see Vince missing any games like your beloved bosh!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Vince Carter, very very dissappointing. He isnt going to be resigned by the Organization for a penny more than what he's making now, simply is not worth it. Especially not worth it when richard jefferson is running at 70% but STILL is playing on a different level than carter himself.


lol. didn't you say the exact opposite last game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> Vince Carter, very very dissappointing. He isnt going to be resigned by the Organization for a penny more than what he's making now, simply is not worth it. Especially not worth it when richard jefferson is running at 70% but STILL is playing on a different level than carter himself.


LOL RJ last game and RJ this game, two different players. His knees just dont give him that consistency, he did totally outplay Vince tonight though.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> frank is relaly dumb. vince is way off? why give him the ball down the stretch? RJ was on fire?
> 
> frank never ceases to amaze me with his stupidness



Because Jefferson cant find open guys, Vince got the step and missed the shot, but if they throw a deouble or triple team at him he can find the guy wide open.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Vince Carter, very very dissappointing. He isnt going to be resigned by the Organization for a penny more than what he's making now, simply is not worth it. Especially not worth it when richard jefferson is running at 70% but STILL is playing on a different level than carter himself.


Whoa there. Definetly at a higher level tonightm but did you see the previous 2 games?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> rj: "i believe vince is the best at the league in getting to the hole"




RJ said that!! man well hes his teammate what do u expect I cant belive vince is actually in the top 25 in ft attempts!! its to bad Vince can shoot the 3 cause if he couldnt like Wade hed probably be better for it!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15 go **** ray allen up the bum!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

yes, Cliffy saves VC


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince has by far been the nets second best player the past 5 games well maybe moore!!!


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

mjm1 is a little emotional. That's just how he is. He has more mood swings then a pregnant woman.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

J kidd has been playing awesome lately....


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> J kidd has been playing awesome lately....


We can all thank Joumana for that


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Thats what I said, the Bickerstaffs have unleashed a monster. Every team from henceforth will do that. Collins HAS to learn to shoot free throws


yea...collins should learn how to shoot but until then frank has to learn how to coach and not have a 50% ft shooter in there late in a close game...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> J kidd has been playing awesome lately....


Indeed he has. Nice to see a professional player block off all his personal problems and just leave everything on the court. He has been phenomenal as of late.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> mjm1 is a little emotional. That's just how he is. He has more mood swings then a pregnant woman.


Thats how I role...until a doctor recommends to stop watching after experiencing a heartattack :lol:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Many thanks to Uncle Cliffy! :yay:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Many thanks to Uncle Cliffy!


Well actually you can thank eddie curry for letting cliffy jump right over him and not grabbing the rebound that was right to him lol.

Anyway,besides me being pissed at eddie and his fat lard rear end it was a good game and I congrat you guys on the win.

All I hope is when we face you guys later in the season there will still be some kind of division race. But anyway Good Game and ill see you later on.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, pure luck on the win. Frank was pretty calm in the post game, i wonder if he realized just how close we were to losing this game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets-Knicks in the playoffs would be amazing. I wouldnt mind seeing that matchup at all


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Netted said:


> Let's not get too carried away now. Curry is playing much better this year. Should be a fun match-up. Would love to see a complete shutdown, *but I will be happy to see him holding to around 14 points.*


Yeah Collins :yay: 

I should have put money on that one.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

HB said:


> Anyone see kidd talking smack to the crowd


no, was the crowd on his case a lot?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

lukewarmplay said:


> no, was the crowd on his case a lot?


Couldnt hear what they were saying, but it was the garden crowd, I dont think anything is off limits with them


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Im glad we won but how did we blow that lead so quickly is beyond me. I have to give credit to the Knicks for playing hard and never giving up.


----------

